# ACTIVE: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*FEELER: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS*

***************************************************************
*
If you missed out on this preorder please go here:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=114
***************************************************************
*CLICKABLE PICTURE:*

*WOULD THERE BE INTEREST?*

The smoked (not DEPO) Bora headlights with foglights we are thinking about doing a GB on them with the Euroswitch and Rheostat and protectors as optional extras or inlcuded in a package price depending upon the demand.
These not only LOOK better but also IMPROVE YOUR LIGHTING as they are European spec (not US spec as your stock lights are, with the outdated DOT standard that DOT themselves even confess is outdated!!)
They would inlcude ALL the bulbs needed (Made in Germany bulbs!)
*We are looking at $199.99 shipped for the lights with bulbs on preorder*
These have been offered been offered here before and become known under a three letter name..
(whoever was part of the HID look preorder would get a special price!)

*NOTE:* Due to numerous requests we will clearify what these lights are:
They are well known on VWvortex from various of sources _like_ InPro and JOM _etc_. 
They currently retail by InPro at $248 USD (without bulbs without shipping or anything!). These are NOT made by DEPO and the _main stock holder_ of the factory is in fact *HELLA!*
These ARE EUROPEAN spec as you can see by the H4 bulb in them the SAE/DOT is only the safety std they meet not the beam pattern!
Also they are NOT GLASS, as there is no GLASS BORA (Jetta 4) headlights in exsistance!








***************************************************************
*
If you missed out on this preorder please go here:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=114
***************************************************************



_Modified by Cullen at 12:29 PM 10-1-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS (Cullen)*

*UPDATE from factory*
They have a limited qty ready in stock so if we get 20 orders we can get this puched through alot quicker than usual!!


----------



## Kam Fong (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS (Cullen)*

Is this happening? I'm in.


----------



## Kam Fong (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Kam Fong)*

I'd like to put in for fog light harnesses, too. Will these be included?


_Modified by Kam Fong at 1:23 AM 7-17-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Kam Fong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kam Fong* »_Is this happening? I'm in.

With 20+ def orders YES!!


----------



## Kam Fong (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

Any sense of when the ship date will be?


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Kam Fong)*

what about fog light harness and HID kits? these use H4 bulbs right?


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Bora1.8IV)*

bump...gb is on! Order fast to be the first 20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (aliendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_*NOTE:* Due to numerous requests we will clearify what these lights are:
They are well known on VWvortex from various of sources _like_ InPro and JOM _etc_. 
They currently retail by InPro at $248 USD (without bulbs without shipping or anything!). These are NOT made by DEPO and the _main stock holder_ of the factory is in fact *HELLA!*
These ARE EUROPEAN spec as you can see by the H4 bulb in them the SAE/DOT is only the safety std they meet not the beam pattern!
Also they are NOT GLASS, as there is no GLASS BORA (Jetta 4) headlights in exsistance!


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

Pay-paled you for a set with the rheostat.
*Is there any documentation for the installation of the rheostat?*
Thanks Cullen!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_Pay-paled you for a set with the rheostat.
*Is there any documentation for the installation of the rheostat?*
Thanks Cullen!

We will support you online!


----------



## sebtdi (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

What is a rheostat?


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (sebtdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sebtdi* »_What is a rheostat?









"With free RHEOSTAT (headlight leveling switch)"


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey Cullen,
Will these be shipped all at once, or in groups? I paypaled you, but my name isn't on the list yet and I'm curious about shipping dates.
Once dates become available, could you post the users' whose lights will be (or have been) shipped out?
Thanks for a great GB Cullen!
!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_Hey Cullen,
Will these be shipped all at once, or in groups? I paypaled you, but my name isn't on the list yet and I'm curious about shipping dates.
Once dates become available, could you post the users' whose lights will be (or have been) shipped out?
Thanks for a great GB Cullen!
!


Depending upon how many we end up getting in, we will let you know how they will ship.
Will get list updated ASAP just we are busy packing shipping Vento (Jetta 3) smoked Ecodes right now







(same brand!)


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

when's the final day for the group buy?


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (rel1001)*

Cullen,
What's going on???
I asked in the post about these light that you can see clearly DEPO name and you deleted my post.

PS.I sent you some emails asking for current price for B3 ecodes and not reply for weeks.


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*DOT*
Cullen, if these lights are E-codes, *why is there a DOT stamp on the lens?*


_Modified by paul_shark at 9:52 AM 7-26-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_*DOT*
Cullen, if these lights are E-codes, *why is there a DOT stamp on the lens?*

_Modified by paul_shark at 9:52 AM 7-26-2004_

Becuase there are DOT safety regulations (as in how they shatter or NOT) and there are DOT lighting specs








You can see clrly that it has an H4 bulbs not the US spec bulb!


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Gotcha. Thanks for the quick reply Cullen!


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Becuase there are DOT safety regulations (as in how they shatter or NOT) and there are DOT lighting specs








You can see clrly that it has an H4 bulbs not the US spec bulb!









Cullen, if these are truly E-CODE lights, *why would they adhere to DOT lighting specifications?*
In other words, European lights would never be required to be tested by the US DOT!
These appear to be DOT-Code lights!










_Modified by paul_shark at 12:35 PM 7-28-2004_


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

What is the shipping date range for these lights Cullen?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_What is the shipping date range for these lights Cullen?

These will have a quicker ETA than normal as they are READY MADE in stock only need to confirm dates!


----------



## vr6dawg (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_
Cullen, if these are truly E-CODE lights, *why would they adhere to DOT lighting specifications?*
In other words, European lights would never be required to be tested by the US DOT!
These appear to be DOT-Code lights!









_Modified by paul_shark at 12:35 PM 7-28-2004_

yeah what he said. Any one can change a bulb.


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (vr6dawg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6dawg* »_
yeah what he said. Any one can change a bulb.

In another thread, Cullen had this to say:
<<
Known as InPro and also renamed to another name on here on the VWVortex 
The DOT on the lens is the SAFETY part of DOT not the light pattern 
You can clearly see the METAL BASED H4 bulbs in the picture! 
>>
I don't know - we'll see when they arrive I suppose. I'm wondering why he referred to them as *"a three letter brand"* instead of their real name (until now). That's sketchy business practices http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_
I don't know - we'll see when they arrive I suppose. I'm wondering why he referred to them as *"a three letter brand"* instead of their real name (until now). That's sketchy business practices http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Real name, these are marketed by InPro that is the only "big name" they have out there but on VWV also known under another name as stated








There are really only Hella's, Depo's and these!


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
These will have a quicker ETA than normal as they are READY MADE in stock only need to confirm dates!

Have you confirmed shipping dates yet Cullen?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_
Have you confirmed shipping dates yet Cullen?


Sometime after mid AUG is all we know now (thats from the factory)


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Thanks Cullen


----------



## sebtdi (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Cullen:
Are the ecodes GB still available? If I buy them now would I still be on the first shipment?
Thanks


----------



## AMU'S (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS (Cullen)*

if I buy it how, when I can get the lights? alos, can you show the package of the lights?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (AMU'S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sebtdi* »_Cullen:
Are the ecodes GB still available? If I buy them now would I still be on the first shipment?
Thanks

Yes yes

_Quote, originally posted by *AMU’S* »_if I buy it how, when I can get the lights? alos, can you show the package of the lights?









These should leave the factory after mid AUG
Show package of what? They are still at the factory!


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
These should leave the factory after mid AUG


Hi Cullen,
Have these left the factory yet?
If not, when will they be shipped? Thanks


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen, the picture shows the turn signal lens to be Orange, is that the way the finished product will be, or will it be clear with orange bulbs (which is how my OEM is)?


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm pretty sure the lens itself is clear, as they are in stock JIV headlamps. In the above pic, natural (sun) light gets into the blinker compartment. When it reflects back out, the orange bulb gives the illusion of an orange lens.


----------



## uberdiesel (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (paul_shark)*

Can you still get these lights?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (uberdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdiesel* »_Can you still get these lights?









yes YOU can still order them from this GB!


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

if i dont have fog lights will these lights still work? and can i order them not thru paypal but with a credit card will it still be the same price as the GB? and how long will this gb be availible?


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
yes YOU can still order them from this GB!


*
Cullen, 

when will these lights be shipped?*


----------



## SuprTurboJetta (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (paul_shark)*

who is manufacturing these headlights for you? (not who is the largest share-holder in the factory or who sells them in Europe)


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_

*
Cullen, 

when will these lights be shipped?*

^ Hey good question man.
*Cullen, *when will these lights be shipped?


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Talking to yourself?








They shipped already from the factory to us!
_Modified by Cullen at 5:07 PM 8-5-2004_

_Modified by Cullen at 12:58 PM 8-23-2004_

Yea, pretty much








Sorry I wasn't clear. When I asked when will they be shipped, I meant *to my door* so I can install them. Its getting dark out! Hurry!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_
Yea, pretty much








Sorry I wasn't clear. When I asked when will they be shipped, I meant *to my door* so I can install them. Its getting dark out! Hurry!


Well we have to get them in first


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
InPro sells them in Europe...
Talking to yourself?








They shipped already from the factory to us!


Pretty much.

Strange, my other post was deleted.








Cullen, what is the date on which YOU will ship these lights to the customers?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_

Cullen, what is the date on which YOU will ship these lights to the customers?


All info is posted as soon as we get it!!


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (AMU'S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AMU’S* »_are they exactly same with Inpro one?









Yep InPro does not MAKE anything only puts products into their own boxes, and in some cases pays to have their name on the product....which in turn YOU the customers pay at the end of the day!


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (AMU'S)*

Your Paypal link is not working!


----------



## ant2.0L (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

Off topic....But, is there any chance you can get the same brand lights except for the Golf's? Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way...Those are some PEEMP lights, lots of people are going to be happy when they get em.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (ant2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ant2.0L* »_Off topic....But, is there any chance you can get the same brand lights except for the Golf's? Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.

Same factory doesnt make Mk4 Golf lights...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Jetta 4) smoked Ecodes with FOG LIGHTS (Cullen)*

Nice deal!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
These resemble the GLI smoked headlamps.....very nice look indeed!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsingh9* »_ Also, any update on the foglight harnesses?


*YES* WE FINALLY GOT OUR OWN HARNESS DONE, will post pics and price and buttons ASAP!!!


----------



## vr6dawg (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (Cullen)*

Just sent payed via paypal. I will email you cullen. thanks for the good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Bora (vr6dawg)*

***************************************************************
PREORDERS:
1. [email protected] BoSMKESW
2. [email protected] BoSMKESWRheo
3. [email protected] BoSMKrheo
4. [email protected] BoSMKprot
5. [email protected] BoSMKprot
6. 
7. [email protected] BoSMKprot
8. [email protected] BoSMKrheo
9. [email protected] BoSMKprot & ESW
10. [email protected] BoSMKESW
11. [email protected] BoSMKrheo
12. [email protected] BoSMKrheo
13. 
14. [email protected] BoSMKESW
15. [email protected] BoSMKrheo
16. [email protected] BoSMKprot
17. [email protected] BoSMKESW
18. [email protected] BoSMKprot
19. [email protected] BoSMKprot
20. [email protected] BoSMKprot
21. [email protected] BoSMK
22. [email protected] BoSMKRheo & ESW
23. [email protected] BoSMKprot
24. [email protected] BoSMKprot
25. [email protected] BoSMKESW
26. [email protected]
27. [email protected] BoSMKESW
28. [email protected]
29. [email protected] 
30. [email protected] BoSMKESW
31. [email protected] BoSMKESW
32. [email protected] BoSMKESW
33. [email protected]
34. [email protected]
35. [email protected]
36. [email protected]
37. [email protected]
38. [email protected] BoSMKESW
39. [email protected]
40. [email protected]
41. [email protected] BoSMKESW
42. [email protected]
43. [email protected] BoSMKESW
44. [email protected] BoSMKESW
45. [email protected]
46. [email protected]
47. [email protected] BoSMKESW
48. [email protected] BoSMKESW
49. [email protected] 
50. [email protected]
51. [email protected]
52. [email protected]
*53. [email protected]
54. [email protected]
55. [email protected]
56. [email protected]
[email protected]
*
***************************************************************
IF YOUR EMAIL IS IN *BOLD* pls see your paypal email for IMPORTANT NOTICE!!


_Modified by Cullen at 2:43 PM 9-27-2004_


----------

